# Origi out 15 giorni? Rebic a Salerno? Giroud in vacanza.



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan ha problemi in attacco. Origi è finito di nuovo KO e rischia uno stop di almeno 15 giorni (problema al flessore l'ipotesi più ottimistica). Come già riferito ieri, verrà sottoposto ad esami al rientro in Italia. Ma il suo 2022 è finito. Giroud andrà in vacanza per 10-15 giorni. Quindi, chi gioca a Salerno? Difficile Lazetic, la vera alternativa è Rebic nel ruolo di 9.

*CorSport: Milan, attacco pieno di interrogativi. Origi out per affaticamento muscolare, il finalista Giroud tornerà in extremis mentre Ibra sarà pronto solo a fine gennaio. Se Giroud fosse costretto a fare gli straordinari e affrettare il processo di rientro post vacanze per essere disponibile sin da subito contro la Salernitana, poi avrebbe un mese impegnativo con tante partite ravvicinate. Un rischio per il 36enne ex Chelsea. Le altre opzioni portano a Rebic o CDK schierati nel ruolo di centravanti o al giovane Lazetic. *


----------



## Solo (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan ha problemi in attacco. Origi è finito di nuovo KO e rischia uno stop di almeno 15 giorni (problema al flessore l'ipotesi più ottimistica). Come già riferito ieri, verrà sottoposto ad esami al rientro in Italia. Ma il suo 2022 è finito. Giroud andrà in vacanza per 10-15 giorni. Quindi, chi gioca a Salerno? Difficile Lazetic, la vera alternativa è Rebic nel ruolo di 9.


Vabbè dai, per Origi ne riparliamo direttamente la prossima stagione. Rimetterò l'avatar della croce rossa. È il nostro Pogba.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2022)

*CorSport: Milan, attacco pieno di interrogativi. Origi out per affaticamento muscolare, il finalista Giroud tornerà in extremis mentre Ibra sarà pronto solo a fine gennaio. Se Giroud fosse costretto a fare gli straordinari e affrettare il processo di rientro post vacanze per essere disponibile sin da subito contro la Salernitana, poi avrebbe un mese impegnativo con tante partite ravvicinate. Un rischio per il 36enne ex Chelsea. Le altre opzioni portano a Rebic o CDK schierati nel ruolo di centravanti o al giovane Lazetic. *


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan ha problemi in attacco. Origi è finito di nuovo KO e rischia uno stop di almeno 15 giorni (problema al flessore l'ipotesi più ottimistica). Come già riferito ieri, verrà sottoposto ad esami al rientro in Italia. Ma il suo 2022 è finito. Giroud andrà in vacanza per 10-15 giorni. Quindi, chi gioca a Salerno? Difficile Lazetic, la vera alternativa è Rebic nel ruolo di 9.
> 
> *CorSport: Milan, attacco pieno di interrogativi. Origi out per affaticamento muscolare, il finalista Giroud tornerà in extremis mentre Ibra sarà pronto solo a fine gennaio. Se Giroud fosse costretto a fare gli straordinari e affrettare il processo di rientro post vacanze per essere disponibile sin da subito contro la Salernitana, poi avrebbe un mese impegnativo con tante partite ravvicinate. Un rischio per il 36enne ex Chelsea. Le altre opzioni portano a Rebic o CDK schierati nel ruolo di centravanti o al giovane Lazetic. *


Origi 4 netti, complimentoni a chi lo ha preso rotto, probabilmente non avrebbe passato le visite mediche da nessuna altra parte, ma da noi uno sconto e via, vanno bene tutti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan ha problemi in attacco. Origi è finito di nuovo KO e rischia uno stop di almeno 15 giorni (problema al flessore l'ipotesi più ottimistica). Come già riferito ieri, verrà sottoposto ad esami al rientro in Italia. Ma il suo 2022 è finito. Giroud andrà in vacanza per 10-15 giorni. Quindi, chi gioca a Salerno? Difficile Lazetic, la vera alternativa è Rebic nel ruolo di 9.
> 
> *CorSport: Milan, attacco pieno di interrogativi. Origi out per affaticamento muscolare, il finalista Giroud tornerà in extremis mentre Ibra sarà pronto solo a fine gennaio. Se Giroud fosse costretto a fare gli straordinari e affrettare il processo di rientro post vacanze per essere disponibile sin da subito contro la Salernitana, poi avrebbe un mese impegnativo con tante partite ravvicinate. Un rischio per il 36enne ex Chelsea. Le altre opzioni portano a Rebic o CDK schierati nel ruolo di centravanti o al giovane Lazetic. *



Origi un fallimento totale. Ci siamo fatto praticamente tutte le partite con Giroud - senza sosta. Il povero Olivier non puo continuare cosi, sopratutto dopo il mondiale disputato da titolare. Ibra é un enigma. Rebic praticamente non pervenuto in questa stagione.

Insomma...gran bella situazione in attacco. Per migliorare la nostra situazione bastava prendere un giocatore con un minimo di senso del gol e integrita fisica. É arrivato un giocatore che ha fatto la riserva praticamente tutta la sua carriera (dal 2018 ad oggi) e che sembra gia essere in declino. Colpaccio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Dicembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Origi un fallimento totale. Ci siamo fatto praticamente tutte le partite con Giroud - senza sosta. Il povero Olivier non puo continuare cosi, sopratutto dopo il mondiale disputato da titolare. Ibra é un enigma. Rebic praticamente non pervenuto in questa stagione.
> 
> Insomma...gran bella situazione in attacco. Per migliorare la nostra situazione bastava prendere un giocatore con un minimo di senso del gol e integrita fisica. É arrivato un giocatore che ha fatto la riserva praticamente tutta la sua carriera (dal 2018 ad oggi) e che sembra gia essere in declino. Colpaccio.


Lo scorso anno si sentivano le stesse cose di Giroud poi ha alzato lo scudetto in faccia a tutti.
Che ci sia un problema attaccanti penso sia palese, ma inutile drammatizzare, Pioli che è a Milanello ogni giorno vede le condizioni dei giocatori e quando dice che Origi e CDK son forti forti io ci credo. 
Poi che sia arrivato il turno dell acquisto importante in attacco lo sanno tutti.


----------



## ilPresidente (18 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno si sentivano le stesse cose di Giroud poi ha alzato lo scudetto in faccia a tutti.
> Che ci sia un problema attaccanti penso sia palese, ma inutile drammatizzare, Pioli che è a Milanello ogni giorno vede le condizioni dei giocatori e quando dice che Origi e CDK son forti forti io ci credo.
> Poi che sia arrivato il turno dell acquisto importante in attacco lo sanno tutti.


Tradotto, potenzialmente è un attaccante tecnico ed efficace. Anche io credo nel giudizio di Pioli. Ma ad oggi hanno inciso - senza possibilità di smentita - come un sacchetto dell’umido. Non siamo noi a doverci ricredere sul valore di origine, o meglio sulla scelta di acquistare un attaccante come Origi, ma deve essere LUI insieme a chi lo HA SCELTO a dover dimostrare di meritare questa maglia. Una certa narrazione è decisamente confusa e fuorviante.

noi siamo il Milan


----------



## Swaitak (18 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno si sentivano le stesse cose di Giroud poi ha alzato lo scudetto in faccia a tutti.
> Che ci sia un problema attaccanti penso sia palese, ma inutile drammatizzare, Pioli che è a Milanello ogni giorno vede le condizioni dei giocatori e quando dice che Origi e CDK son forti forti io ci credo.
> Poi che sia arrivato il turno dell acquisto importante in attacco lo sanno tutti.


beh non è proprio la stessa situazione, Oliviero iniziò bene già nelle amichevoli estive e nelle prime 2 partite, poi beccò il covid e qualche infortunio.
Origi non è mai entrato a regime, non ha fatto vedere proprio nulla, per cui i dubbi sono legittimi.
Sul fatto di fidarsi del mister posso concordare, sopratutto su CDK, ma la possibilità che siano acquisti sbagliati non è da escludere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno si sentivano le stesse cose di Giroud poi ha alzato lo scudetto in faccia a tutti.
> Che ci sia un problema attaccanti penso sia palese, ma inutile drammatizzare, Pioli che è a Milanello ogni giorno vede le condizioni dei giocatori e quando dice che Origi e CDK son forti forti io ci credo.
> Poi che sia arrivato il turno dell acquisto importante in attacco lo sanno tutti.


Se torniamo indietro al 2021 vediamo esattamente quello che temo: Un Giroud infortunato che ci mette una vita a tornare - come é normale che sia. Poi una volta tornato a pieno regime Giroud con i suoi gol fu decisivo quanto Leao, ma nel girone d'andata ne ha saltate partite e trascorse altre come un palo della luce perche stava malissimo. 

Se Giroud mantiene il suo livello di rendimento anche nel girone di ritorno nel 2023...beati noi. Ma io personalmente temo un calo dopo questo mondiale ed un rischio d'infortunio alto vedendo quanto abbia giocato Giroud nel 2022


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (18 Dicembre 2022)

un calcio nel [email protected] preferei vedere uno tipo cheddira che assomiglia più a un cammello che a un giocatore piuttosto che ritrovarmi ancora sto rottame di origi che mi mette tristezza


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2022)

Voglio vedere fino a quando si posticipa il discorso punta.
Come dico sempre: il problema non è ibra ,come non è giroud ,come non è origi.
Il problema è ibra+Giroud+origi+Lazetic 
4 farne 1.
4 perché non si vuole fare l'investimento sul cartellino. 

A Giroud non si può non volere bene però la punta giovane, forte e titolare va presa.
Alla fine è arrivato origi solo perché a parametro zero e perché questo era il budget e lo spazio in rosa.
4 per tirarne fuori 1.
4 per continuare con soluzioni ponte.


----------



## ilPresidente (18 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno si sentivano le stesse cose di Giroud poi ha alzato lo scudetto in faccia a tutti.
> Che ci sia un problema attaccanti penso sia palese, ma inutile drammatizzare, Pioli che è a Milanello ogni giorno vede le condizioni dei giocatori e quando dice che Origi e CDK son forti forti io ci credo.
> Poi che sia arrivato il turno dell acquisto importante in attacco lo sanno tutti.


Se credi VERAMENTE nelle parole che hai scritto, scommetti con me che Origi supererà il numero di reti / presenze che ha fatto Girogio l’anno scorso? 29 presenze e 11 reti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan ha problemi in attacco. Origi è finito di nuovo KO e rischia uno stop di almeno 15 giorni (problema al flessore l'ipotesi più ottimistica). Come già riferito ieri, verrà sottoposto ad esami al rientro in Italia. Ma il suo 2022 è finito. Giroud andrà in vacanza per 10-15 giorni. Quindi, chi gioca a Salerno? Difficile Lazetic, la vera alternativa è Rebic nel ruolo di 9.
> 
> *CorSport: Milan, attacco pieno di interrogativi. Origi out per affaticamento muscolare, il finalista Giroud tornerà in extremis mentre Ibra sarà pronto solo a fine gennaio. Se Giroud fosse costretto a fare gli straordinari e affrettare il processo di rientro post vacanze per essere disponibile sin da subito contro la Salernitana, poi avrebbe un mese impegnativo con tante partite ravvicinate. Un rischio per il 36enne ex Chelsea. Le altre opzioni portano a Rebic o CDK schierati nel ruolo di centravanti o al giovane Lazetic. *



Rottame, e oltretutto non mi sembra nemmeno troppo sveglio.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan ha problemi in attacco. Origi è finito di nuovo KO e rischia uno stop di almeno 15 giorni (problema al flessore l'ipotesi più ottimistica). Come già riferito ieri, verrà sottoposto ad esami al rientro in Italia. Ma il suo 2022 è finito. Giroud andrà in vacanza per 10-15 giorni. Quindi, chi gioca a Salerno? Difficile Lazetic, la vera alternativa è Rebic nel ruolo di 9.
> 
> *CorSport: Milan, attacco pieno di interrogativi. Origi out per affaticamento muscolare, il finalista Giroud tornerà in extremis mentre Ibra sarà pronto solo a fine gennaio. Se Giroud fosse costretto a fare gli straordinari e affrettare il processo di rientro post vacanze per essere disponibile sin da subito contro la Salernitana, poi avrebbe un mese impegnativo con tante partite ravvicinate. Un rischio per il 36enne ex Chelsea. Le altre opzioni portano a Rebic o CDK schierati nel ruolo di centravanti o al giovane Lazetic. *


Al momento Origi è stato un grandissimo flop. Ma avevo previsto questa situazione, mi preoccupava il fatto che non giocasse MAI nel Liverpool, manco quando vincevano 5-0 dopo il primo tempo. Eh, ma c'era Firmino davanti, dicevano. Questo era sempre mezzo rotto, ne sono sempre più convinto. 
Speriamo possa darci una mano nella seconda parte del campionato, ma se continua così la vedo dura. 
Da Origi a O'rottame ci vuole poco ormai


----------



## kipstar (18 Dicembre 2022)

AL MOMENTO è una scommessa persa....il discorso non è che lui sia un problema.....o Ibra o chi altro.....la realtà è che manca una punta affidabile e prolifica che possa giocare in continuità. Poi magari divock farà dieci gol e tutti pesanti ... Ma se devo commentare quello che è successo fin'ora....beh è un flop.


Imho


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> beh non è proprio la stessa situazione, Oliviero iniziò bene già nelle amichevoli estive e nelle prime 2 partite, poi beccò il covid e qualche infortunio.
> Origi non è mai entrato a regime, non ha fatto vedere proprio nulla, per cui i dubbi sono legittimi.
> Sul fatto di fidarsi del mister posso concordare, sopratutto su CDK, ma la possibilità che siano acquisti sbagliati non è da escludere.


va di moda raccontare fregnacce pensando che gli altri siano tutti stupidi.

su origi avevo una super speranza, ma ora mi arrendo anche io. 
a quanto pare al liverpool nascondevano gli infortuni perchè ha saltato più partite da noi in 6 mesi che da loro in 4 anni.


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Dicembre 2022)

No problema, giocherà Rebic.
Spero più che altro che migliori la condizione generale della squadra.


----------



## Cataldinho (18 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere fino a quando si posticipa il discorso punta.
> Come dico sempre: il problema non è ibra ,come non è giroud ,come non è origi.
> Il problema è ibra+Giroud+origi+Lazetic
> 4 farne 1.
> ...


Come sempre, la soluzione è già pronta in casa, Lazetic  
E per l'anno prossimo Colombo


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Origi è ormai un oggetto misterioso.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (18 Dicembre 2022)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Come sempre, la soluzione è già pronta in casa, Lazetic
> E per l'anno prossimo Colombo


Si ma Cristoforo non Lorenzo


----------



## Goro (18 Dicembre 2022)

Niente da fare, i parametro zero vanno evitati come la peste


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, il Milan ha problemi in attacco. Origi è finito di nuovo KO e rischia uno stop di almeno 15 giorni (problema al flessore l'ipotesi più ottimistica). Come già riferito ieri, verrà sottoposto ad esami al rientro in Italia. Ma il suo 2022 è finito. Giroud andrà in vacanza per 10-15 giorni. Quindi, chi gioca a Salerno? Difficile Lazetic, la vera alternativa è Rebic nel ruolo di 9.
> 
> *CorSport: Milan, attacco pieno di interrogativi. Origi out per affaticamento muscolare, il finalista Giroud tornerà in extremis mentre Ibra sarà pronto solo a fine gennaio. Se Giroud fosse costretto a fare gli straordinari e affrettare il processo di rientro post vacanze per essere disponibile sin da subito contro la Salernitana, poi avrebbe un mese impegnativo con tante partite ravvicinate. Un rischio per il 36enne ex Chelsea. Le altre opzioni portano a Rebic o CDK schierati nel ruolo di centravanti o al giovane Lazetic. *



Giocherà Ante, che da un anno a questa parte continuo a preferirlo punta che esterno. Fosse per me ormai lo promuoverei definitivamente punta e la prossima estate sull'esterno vado a prendere un giovanotto fresco che corra su e giù per la fascia.


----------

